# Chimney brush-what to use for the pole/handle?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Didn't want to hijack EWO's thread about chimney cleaning....

I found a chimney brush at the hdwe yesterday for $19.95, but a pole/handle doesn't come with it...what to use? 

I wanted to do this myself as the cheapest chimney sweep I can find locally wants $165!

Thanks!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is the type I use. http://www.fireplaceessentials.com/c7/Chimney-Rods-c160.html


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you are cleaning a clay flue chimney, use a wire brush. If you are cleaning a stainless or galvanized chimney, use a nylon or poly brush. 

If your chimney is a straight up and down shot, you can use any type of pole. Sometimes two people can pull the brush up and down the chimney with a rope tied to both ends of the brush. 

If your chimney has elbows in it - like mine does - you'll need a very flexible rod. My pole is made of nylon or polypropylene.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You can see in the photo below how flexible my chimney brush rods are....


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> If you are cleaning a clay flue chimney, use a wire brush. If you are cleaning a stainless or galvanized chimney, use a nylon or poly brush.
> 
> If your chimney is a straight up and down shot, you can use any type of pole. Sometimes two people can pull the brush up and down the chimney with a rope tied to both ends of the brush.
> 
> If your chimney has elbows in it - like mine does - you'll need a very flexible rod. My pole is made of nylon or polypropylene.


I'm glad you told me about the nylon brush as my chimney is double-wall stainless! I guess I'll have to order it online then as those at the hdwe are metal. RATS!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Never used a pole, always used a rope to pull the brush up and down the flue.


----------

